# La Pavoni Jolly settings



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Recently purchased one of these grinders 2nd hand - and planning to use with Gaggia Classic..

Any advice on settings to use that work well?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Numbers and setting wont mean a thing between grinders or different coffees

Even for same make of grinder ...

There will be a way to dial it back to zero which one of the more experiecned grinder kings can help you with , to get you in the ball park

BUT ALSO

Get some scales

Weigh your dose to the 0.1 g each time

Time your shot

Weigh your espresso out

Adjust the grind finer to slow down the shot , coarser to speed it up

Taste ...

watch this , it might help


----------



## Bhai (Jan 11, 2015)

There will be a way to dial it back to zero which one of the more experiecned grinder kings can help you with , to get you in the ball park


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A Mazzer Super Jolly?

If so -

If you have just bought it then you are gong to want to clean it if you haven't already. Turn the adjustment collar (and upper burr, which is attached to this) clockwise until it comes away (there may be a screw to remove from the silver surround) then go to town with soapy water, a cloth and a toothbrush.

Once you have done that, screw the upper burr back in anit-clockwise, look down the throat of the grinder as you do this, keep going until it stops, you should be able to see it touch and begin to move the lower burr as this happens. Once this happens unscrew again until the bottom burr stops moving, then unscrew an extra 1/8th of a turn or so.

From here grind just a small amount and test it by rubbing it between your fingers, you want a fine sand feeling, not talc powder.

Once you have this, you need your scales and preferably a timer. Dose in the correct amount for your basket (normally 18g, but may be different on an LP) pull your shot and observe. Too quick go finer, too slow go coarser.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Phil A said:


> Recently purchased one of these grinders 2nd hand - and planning to use with Gaggia Classic..
> 
> Any advice on settings to use that work well?
> 
> ...


I had one of these grinders and it was great. I wound the hopper down and closed the burrs altogether , opened them a little until they sang and a tiny bit more until the singing stopped. From this point each bean may or may need individual micro adjustments. I only ever used nice fresh quality beans in mine but absolutely loved the grinder.


----------

